# Low Water Crossings



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

some roads around Zagreb are closed today because lots of rain caused opening floodgate to channel which bypasses Zagreb and takes water from river Sava. i saw from a motorway police blocking access to those roads, although the water wave obviously haven't been arrived yet (channel was dry)


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Low water crossing in Austin closed because of Tropical Storm Hermine causing flooding.

















Water crossing through San Gabriel Park in Georgetown closed because of Tropical Storm Hermine related flooding.









Flooding on SH 29 in Georgetown.


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

i took photos today from motorway. here you can see police blocking access










and this is the channel which flooded the road under the motorway bridge


----------



## Fatfield (Jul 26, 2010)

> November 2010 Last updated at 16:44
> *Call for Stanhope Ford's permanent closure*
> 
> *A river crossing in County Durham which has been closed for more than two years could remain shut permanently.*
> ...


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-11697555


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

I recently discovered an "official" low water crossing in Slovenia, but the warning was only in words ("danger of floods" or so) and the sign with an exclamation mark.


----------



## marki (Nov 23, 2007)

In Australia, these are also known as floodways, causeways or fords.

Theres plenty of them, and some more unexpected ones appear when theres a heavy rain.

I've been posting images of these from Australia in the local forum, see the thread for more images and captions:

Road Closed - Water Over Road - and other road hazards 

The first three are from Shepparton (Victoria), the last two are in Brisbane (Queensland)


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

I know some of these along Yerres river and near the Seine, both southeast of Paris, but they are not common in France.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Don't save such pictures as .png, they're 1.5 MB each, taking a long time to load. (apart from the fact they're bigger in size, PNG's also tend to load slower).


----------



## Varzuga (Jul 5, 2009)

Sakha - Yakutia, KAMAZ from Vilyisk


----------



## vallacopito-tranolid (May 26, 2007)

I've never seen something like those low water crossings here in Spain. I mean, only provisional closes when it rains a lot, but it's quite exceptional. In some paths, not asphalted, yes... are like this crossing:



>


----------



## Djurizmo (Jul 19, 2009)

Varzuga said:


> Sakha - Yakutia, KAMAZ from Vilyisk


I didn't know that KAMAZ makes Hovercrafts... :nuts:


----------



## Bzyq_74 (Oct 7, 2007)

^^ but topic is about "low water crossing", but no about "high water crossing" like a flood :lol:


----------



## Fargo Wolf (Oct 23, 2009)

:eek2: Holy crap!!! That's just nuts. Even by Russian standards. Hopefully the load wasn't water sensitive (If there had been no load, the driver would never have made it across).


----------



## Varzuga (Jul 5, 2009)

For residents of central Russia its unusual, but for the far eastern Siberia, especially in Sakha-Yakutia, in spring it's normal.
This place on the map http://maps.google.ru/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=ru&geocode=&q=%D1%80%D0%B5%D1%81%D0%BF%D1%83%D0%B1%D0%BB%D0%B8%D0%BA%D0%B0+%D0%A1%D0%B0%D1%85%D0%B0%2F%D0%AF%D0%BA%D1%83%D1%82%D0%B8%D1%8F,+%D0%92%D0%B8%D0%BB%D1%8E%D0%B9%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B9,+%D0%AD%D0%BB%D0%B3%D0%B5%D0%BD&sll=63.391522,123.398438&sspn=127.775134,311.484375&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=%D0%B4%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%B2%D0%BD%D1%8F+%D0%AD%D0%BB%D0%B3%D0%B5%D0%BD,+%D0%92%D0%B8%D0%BB%D1%8E%D0%B9%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B9+%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%BE%D0%BD,+%D1%80%D0%B5%D1%81%D0%BF%D1%83%D0%B1%D0%BB%D0%B8%D0%BA%D0%B0+%D0%A1%D0%B0%D1%85%D0%B0+(%D0%AF%D0%BA%D1%83%D1%82%D0%B8%D1%8F)&ll=63.41248,123.349998&spn=127.775134,311.484375&z=2


----------



## Varzuga (Jul 5, 2009)

Another type of water crossing in Sakha-Yakutia - with the help of tractor.


----------



## Ron2K (Dec 28, 2007)

The "splash", near where I used to live in Durban:










And although it doesn't look like much in the Street View image, let me tell you that driving through there after heavy rain was pretty scary...


----------



## marki (Nov 23, 2007)

During the flooding in Queensland Australia many roads in Brisbane became low water crossings:









































































I've posted many more images and details in the Road Closed - Water Over Road - and other road hazards thread.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

That is more like an out-of-control flooding than a purpose low water crossing.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

There're loads of low water crossings in Australia though. This is a typical sign:


marki said:


>


Followed by this sign:


marki said:


>





marki said:


>


I drove around that cow in Rockhampton less than two months ago.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I know that in many countries like Australia has low water crossings roads, but i didnt knew about that the streets of Brisbane (some of them) are low water crossings (also i noticed the indicators in many photos during the flooding).


----------

